# Hatching Extatosoma tiaratum eggs.  Tip?



## luther (Jul 9, 2004)

My big fat female Maclay's Spectre is shooting eggs out all over the place.  I have about 40 so far and she's popping out at least 3 more every day..  She lived with mature males up until about 3 months ago, mating often.  I assume she stored the sperm and that these eggs are not parthanogenic.  Obviously I can't be sure.

So, what should I do to get the eggs to hatch before Christmas next year?

I know that in the wild the eggs are picked up by ants who take them back to the nest and eat off the little nipple.  Should I remove the nipple to mimic this?  Will this give them any kind of stimulus to hatch?  Should I refrigerate the eggs to provide a Winter??  If so for how long?

Any tips most appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Navaros (Jul 9, 2004)

I've never heard of them eating any part of the eggs, but they do carry them into the nests and guard them, yes. Just incubate them like any other phasmids.


----------



## Scary (Jul 12, 2004)

Yes its true - the ants eat the top of the operculum, and then take the ova into the nest where they hatch out, looking like little ants and running about all over th eplace. 
I wouldn't try to remove the top of the operculum - you might inadvertantly pull the whole lot off and the nymph would die. I almost a 100% hatch rate by keeping the ova at room temperature (approx 20 - 24'c) and I mist the underside of the lid every 10-14 days. I never mist the actuall ova as they could go mouldy.


----------



## Brak (Jul 15, 2004)

If your eggs are produced with a males help then they should hatch in 3 - 4 months.  I have hatched them in a plastic tub with a mesh lid.  I just lay them out on a paper towel.  My bug room is usually at 60 % RH but I still misted the eggs to keep the paper towel damp about twice a day.  There is no problem with mould as long as they can dry off.  Good air circulation helps.  I kept them at 73 to 85 F and they popped out at 3 months.  I would suggest keeping the eggs till the hatching starts then destroy future eggs.  You should plan on how many you want and then terminate the remainder in the freezer.  Set up the next generation with a male and start some next generation eggs.  Planning is important as you will quickly have many young ET's.  

John


----------



## thedreadedone (Jul 24, 2004)

*extatasoma*

hi
at the zoo, we have tried removing the captiulum, and have found that it seems to make no difference to the hatching of the eggs.


----------



## dulun (Sep 12, 2004)

I found my eggs' color transfering darker, is that O.k.? Is the change due to the humidity? Or something else?


----------



## Brak (Sep 12, 2004)

If your RH is around 65% I wouldn't worry.  They are quite a tough insect.  Sooner than you think you will have young racing around.  Here are some of my extended family.  Note the lower young one is smooth, indicating a male.  You can tell fairly early which are males.  It's good to save them as their contribution speeds the hatching time.

John


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 13, 2004)

how much do they usualy go for are they available in us. and what do you mean the males contribute in helping the eggs develope?


----------



## Brak (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't know about your area but they should be available in any area where people have collections.  Although technically illegal they seem to be world wide.  $5 to $20??  When the eggs are fertilized by the male they take about 3 months to hatch.  When they are not (parthenogenisis) they take about 9 months to hatch.

John


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 13, 2004)

are the non fertalied strains weaker vice versa to the males?


----------



## Brak (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't think there is any difference as they seem to be parthenogenic as a backup plan when no males are around.  Maybe some bugs experts know.  One would think parthenogenic reproduction would not be as desirable as sexual repro but I don't know if or when the generations would weaken.

John


----------



## KillerLoki (Apr 10, 2009)

*Looking to buy Eggs*

I am Looking to buy Austrialian Leaf bug Eggs from anyone who is willing to sell cheap! And eggs that will hatch and are not to many deep into there own geene pool if ya know what I mean! I am In the US. Please EMail Me, I have 2 cages ready for them 1 for hatching and 1 for newly hatched to adult leaf bugs Thanks for any Replys
Rick


----------



## What (Apr 10, 2009)

Uhh... you do realize that these are illegal to keep, dont you?

If not, well, you might be getting a visit from the USDA/APHIS sometime soon. They like to read the forums.


----------



## KillerLoki (Apr 11, 2009)

*Permit for them*

You need a Permit for them from the department of Agraculture and I have sent it in allready and then you can have them if that was the case then there would not be any allowed in our schools our museums, Etc. and I have allready found out waht was needed before. Thank You but there is some info for you they are only illegal if you dont have the permit reom the dept. of Agg. :worship:


----------



## What (Apr 11, 2009)

You do realize that A) getting a permit requires special facilities(mesh over windows/vents, double doors, and access control) and B) the permits are not being given out to private citizens(unless backed by a larger well established organization)?

Also worth noting that most schools(including some colleges) are keeping them illegally with or without knowing it... Same with many smaller zoos and similar places.


----------



## Matt K (Apr 11, 2009)

It helps if your spelling is also correct on the applications you present.. 

Just because you apply for a permit DOES NOT mean you will get one.  Permits are reviewed and a response can take several months (6-7) before they let you know.  Private residences are not allowed at all, ONLY approved holding facilities which require an inspection from the USDA agent who visits your house.  So if you have not had an approved inspection to get an application approved then you will not be able to keep them legally.  I have had agents to my house and talked with them at great lengths and know exactly why you are not going to keep them legally.   These types of animals are only for government approved holding facilities only.


----------

